# Mooncup or softcup



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone had any success using either of these to aid conception?
Which is best ?
Thanks


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Instead softcup worked for me   I use a mooncup for my period and it's fab but I don't think it would help with ttc - it's longer so I think the sperm would just sit in the bottom which would be no good at all! 

Good luck!


----------

